# Insurance?



## J_Walsh (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,
JUst wondering im 21 years old held my licence for coming up to a year and ive been looking at getting a r33 gt-s. Ive tried a few places got quoted 4 k on one and others said they couldnt insure me as im too young. Is there any hope of a reasoneable quote? my dads checking how much itll be under his insurance 2morrow hopefully under 2....


----------



## J_Walsh (Aug 25, 2005)

well direct line wouldnt insure me as im under 25 and most other places are wanting 4 k + so i guess that dream died a death!


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

You'll need some NCB first. You can't obviously jump into a tunable monster!


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

This is the nightmare scenario: Skylines falling into the hands of kids with less than a years driving experience  
No wonder our premiums are shooting up  

My latest renewal quote has just gone up 18.5%  
(5 years of ownership, full NCB, low crime area, garaged, etc. etc.)
Maybe time to move on?

Vincenzo


----------



## J_Walsh (Aug 25, 2005)

well aswell as the fuel prices going bananas im aiming for a 1.4 ish petrol, and i wouldnt say im a kid lol ive been driving for about 3 years passed test a year ago lessons and driving dads car for ages. only reason i only been on road a year was the test screwing up as it was planned before i moved 2 and a bit years ago!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Get an S14


----------



## J_Walsh (Aug 25, 2005)

na like the vectra sri and the honda accord vtec!


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Why don't you just buy a Mitsubishi Evo6. They are quite cheap, and they blow every standard skyline out there.


----------

